# msn und icq libraries



## sigma (14. Dez 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Weiss jemand ob es msn, icq, jopper, yahoo, .... libraries gibt? Wenn ja wo?

gruss sigma


----------



## AlArenal (14. Dez 2003)

Im Zweifelsfalle bei MSN, Yahoo, ICQ, ...

Und: Google ist dein Freund


Für Google und Amazon gibts mal auf jeden nen Webservice. Für die anderen weiß ichs nicht.


----------



## nekton (15. Dez 2003)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Zweifelsfalle bei MSN, Yahoo, ICQ, ...
> 
> Und: Google ist dein Freund
> 
> ...



zur not einfach mal bei source forge reinschneien und nach "java icq" oder aehnlichem suchen. kann mir durchaus vorstellen, das es da schon libraries gibt die man nutzen kann.

wenn garnix anderes geht einfach auf die konventionellen libraries per JNI zureuckgreifen.


----------

